
Ask HN: How do you take notes while programming? - o_shishir
I find taking notes helps with planning and execution, but pen and paper isn&#x27;t very efficient. Do you use any apps? What are some of your practices?
======
mtmail
Related from last year "Coding notes – how do you do them?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13549098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13549098)

